# Hey Im New



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey Guys,
Im Emmanuel. Im a student in a New York High School... 
I cannot spell so sorry about that.
This Will be my First year building a prop so wish me luck..
I am always up to meet new people so just PM me or try and chat with me in the graveyard ... 
Nice To Meet You All


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome, you have came to the right place, there is tons of info here and great people to ask questions. If this is your first year of building I would suggest these two links. There are lots of props and ideas to look at.

http://www.hauntproject.com/
http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/

study hard, there will be written exam Friday


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

thank you very much i have found these sites with extensive hours of research .


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Stick around here and you will have more ideas than time or money to do them. It is a great place to learn and everybody here loves to help. It is one of the friendliest forums around with no flame wars. I love it here.

Welcome to HauntForum...now you can never leave. WAHAHAHAHAHA!

BTW, you are not the only teenager on the site. We have several teens that have great ideas and really good prop building skills.

What kind of props are you interested in? Do you have a yard haunt?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hell o & welcome


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

yes i know the whole teenager ordeal but i have a yard haunt..


and a far as the props i want to start off with an electric chair... or


should i start off with something else


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi New Emu


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome and have fun.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Look at the lists and find what you like. Then you can narrow down according to moola. 

Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sickie is right (WoW, did I say that?) and welcome!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome Emu!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

You have found a very good place here. 

Start off with what you like. You can't go wrong. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. It was nice chatting with you yesterday. I'm sure that whatever you decide to start off with you'll get alot of help from the folks in here. This is a great group!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey EMU,
If you have some type of theme in mind then you can decide on what to build first. Also, it depends on your skill with tools and what materials you can obtain. I don't think there is anything wrong with an electric chair to start out with.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi ya EMU and welcome! Can't wait to see progress on the electric chair or whatever you decide to make. Hope you got lots of storage space  your to-do list is gonna get long lol


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey EMU. Sick of me yet?


----------

